# What plates to buy for homegym



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, i'm (negatively) amazed by how much Olympic plates cost... Can you give me some advice on what plates to buy?

I mean, they're freakin plates made of not even iron, they should cost 0.15£/kg at max lol.

But now, someone with experiences who can point me in the right direction?

S.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

buy off gumtree, plenty of people selling good ex gym equipment there


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

When I first built my power rack, I bought 1.25, 2.5, 5, 10 all x2, then 6x20kg plates and a 7ft Olympic bar

since then I've added 0.625x2 for ohp

and about 80kg of dumbells in the form of 14" bars and 18" bars then, 0.5,1,2,3,5 kg plates to suit

plus I've added an ez curl Olympic bar now aswell


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

When you consider it as a long term investment they're really not that expensive. If money is tight though, consider whether you really need Olympic bars and plates or if you could get by for now with the cheaper 1" iron plates as these are cheaper and also easier to pick up second hand. You can always sell them on at a later date, though personally I have a mix of Olympic and standard bars/plates and find uses for both.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

The black bodypower Olympic cast iron weights are the cheapest around in the UK for what ive seen but as your EU based im not sure buddy.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> The black bodypower Olympic cast iron weights are the cheapest around in the UK for what ive seen but as your EU based im not sure buddy.


 That's exactly what I have, have a feeling AgoSte is in Italy unless I have him mixed up with someone else...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Please make your equipment posts in the 'equipment' section? We've moved two of them within the past 24 hours.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Hera said:


> Please make your equipment posts in the 'equipment' section? We've moved two of them within the past 24 hours.


 Sorry


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> When you consider it as a long term investment they're really not that expensive. If money is tight though, consider whether you really need Olympic bars and plates or if you could get by for now with the cheaper 1" iron plates as these are cheaper and also easier to pick up second hand. You can always sell them on at a later date, though personally I have a mix of Olympic and standard bars/plates and find uses for both.


 Actually I have already a 1" short bar and 1" weights.

Btw can you imagine doing bench, squats and deads with a 1" bar??? Me not personally...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

i find these fine for eating at my home gym http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30258913/


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

jimbo83 said:


> buy off gumtree, plenty of people selling good ex gym equipment there


 Very nice shout mate. Even with the conversion £/€ prices are better than here in Italy. Would you say that people ship also to Italy?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

jimbo83 said:


> buy off gumtree, plenty of people selling good ex gym equipment there


 Very nice shout mate. Even with the conversion £/€ prices are better than here in Italy. Would you say that people ship also to Italy?


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

AgoSte said:


> Very nice shout mate. Even with the conversion £/€ prices are better than here in Italy. Would you say that people ship also to Italy?


 Im sure if you ask nicely jimbo will ask people do they ship


----------

